# SX or Tr250



## Byronius (Jun 13, 2011)

This is the question. I am currently riding a 06 Marin quake size small. Well I have grown in the past couple of years and in need of a larger and up to date bike. Should I go for a Specialized SX trail or a transition Tr250? No need for a full downhill bike here, 7 inches of travel is all I need. Please leave your opinions. Thanks!


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

I can't think of a single reason to get the TR250 over the SX Trail. 

Unless you hate specialized...


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Quarashi said:


> I can't think of a single reason to get the TR250 over the SX Trail. ..


Uh, customer service and warranty...... You can jump a TR 250 and still get warranty support. 

http://forums.mtbr.com/downhill-fre...arranty-you-cant-jump-their-bikes-671699.html


----------



## name_dropper (Nov 27, 2010)

My buddy rides his SXT on everything...from DJ to XC to DH/FR without changing a darn thing. Now he's a beast, but it's a very capable bike. Only know one person with a 250. Sick bike but not so much an all-arounder like the SXT.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

Quarashi said:


> I can't think of a single reason to get the TR250 over the SX Trail.
> 
> Unless you hate specialized...


IMO different bikes. The 250 doesn't pedal as well but i think it jumps better. It just depends on what you're going to use it on. The 250 will be more expensive because it's a higher spec but like it said, it's more of a mini-dh bike. 250 slays, but sx is more of an all around bike.

EDIT: Maybe look at the enduro evo also..jumps amazing and pedals better


----------



## Khartik (Nov 16, 2011)

A better comparison using the same companies is SX Trail vs. Blindside.


----------



## Byronius (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah I'm lookin for an all around bike really, pedals, jumps, and can rail the downhill runs. I think I'll go with the SX. Thank you all for your comments!


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Take a peak at the blindside. On the plus side transition does not "make" you use there parts with there bikes ie. rear shock.


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

I love my 07 sxT, but want a tr250.


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

just gone through the same decision.....SXTrail came home with me.


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

SX Trail is the bomb.. I absolutely love mine. I am glad I went SXT because I was having a hard time deciding on a bike too.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

If you need dual rings or the ability to pedal, the SXT is the clear winner of the two listed. I love mine.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

The only reason not to buy an SXT: Everybody else has one, too!


----------



## Squidy (Nov 21, 2011)

I would go for the TR250. No offense but I rather support a dedicated company such as Transition than Specialized.


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

"dedicated", can you explain. Both companies build bikes exclusively don't they?


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

i think he's referring to the fact that you can call and talk to the owner or goto their warehouse and check things out. they are pretty in touch with their customers


----------



## Squidy (Nov 21, 2011)

nmpearson said:


> i think he's referring to the fact that you can call and talk to the owner or goto their warehouse and check things out. they are pretty in touch with their customers


Right :thumbsup:


----------



## KrankedDH (Apr 22, 2010)

Squidy said:


> I would go for the TR250. No offense but I rather support a dedicated company such as Transition than Specialized.


+1. 250 for sure


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

Would certainly be interested in hearing your thoughts on the comparative strengths of the SXT vs TR250.

thx in advance guys!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

FSR suspension of the SX is smoother through chop


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

Intense SS


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a little bit of time on a 250 and loved it. As everyone says it is like a dh bike that jumps and corners better and rides way more responsive. All i can say about the comparo is you cant go wrong with the 250. I cant get one because i need a full dh bikemand cant have 7 bikes.


----------



## Byronius (Jun 13, 2011)

Alright, thanks for the input ya'll. Ill post pictures of what I take home!


----------



## meeeeep (Apr 22, 2011)

Specialized are a bunch of *******s. Specialized vs Easton-Bell - North Shore Mountain Biking Forums


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

I would go for the sx myself . A trusted , tried and true design that has been refined to its fullest. Besides IMO their customer service and warranty are top notch.


----------



## manelnunez (Aug 31, 2011)

Specialized SX it's a a great bike, but the TR250 is precious!
Which do u like more? Then... go for it!


----------



## zepp3lin (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm torn between the 2 also TR250 and SXT, but eventually I'd go with TR250 because of its vasatility in setting up the bike. With 250 you can actually adjust the Head, Chainstay, rear travel, and put on a 160mm fork to a boxxer if you want to without voiding the warranty as in Specialize.


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

i would go with the 250. one the bike is still built by a small company with very core riders doing the building. i think you will get a higher quality bike and if you were to have problems i have heard great things about transitions warranty program. 2 specialized sucks. why get a bike everyone has and that at this point in the game pretty dated. while being a us company only the s works and high end stuff is still made in house.


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

mzorich said:


> i would go with the 250. one the bike is still built by a small company with very core riders doing the building. i think you will get a higher quality bike and if you were to have problems i have heard great things about transitions warranty program. 2 specialized sucks. why get a bike everyone has and that at this point in the game pretty dated. while being a us company only the s works and high end stuff is still made in house.


Having spent a small amount of time on both, I certainly wouldn't consider the SXT as dated. Suspension performance on the SXT is in my opinion better than the 250's, however, I can see that for a certain type of rider the flexibility of the TR250 and the bias to even more mini-DH is an advantage. As much as I have to agree with your comments re Specialized being somewhat iffy as a corporate entity, I do think they do an awesome job of dialing in their rides so that they don't need to provide as much adjustability, they just work. 
Im not sure I'd prefer the SXT anymore even if it offered adjustable chainstay lengths and what not. I also personally think the head angle is spot on at 65.5 because with an Angleset allows you to achieve 64-67 degrees which covers a useful wide range especially compared to the 250s 64-65deg.
Regardless they are both awesome bikes, both backed by companies that will stand by their customers. Really only way to choose whats right for you is to get some time on each.


----------



## Byronius (Jun 13, 2011)

The choice has been made... went for the SXT. This is such a major improvement from my old bike, handles, jumps, eats up the rocks here in Arizona like no other when downhilling and freeriding. I have yet to get in a XC ride on it, looking to get one in within the next month. Amazing bike. Thank you all for the help choosing, defiantly brought home a sick bike.


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

Love it, looks awesome. I like stealthy black/white.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

good choice.


----------



## zepp3lin (Dec 26, 2009)

Good choice but I still love the TR250


----------

